# 1 year old fell down stairs - acting normal, should I do anything else?



## KLM99

My 1yo fell down the stairs yesterday while with his caretaker (total accident, not upset with the caretaker). He fell down about 14 carpeted stairs and landed on his back at the bottom. He cried hysterically at the time, but has been fine ever since.

It's been 24 hours and he is acting totally normal, but of course I'm driving myself crazy worrying. Is it possible that's he's just fine? Anyone have stories about stair falls to share?


----------



## ChetMC

I expect that your LO is fine. Sick kids usually look sick.

We've never taken a kid in to the doctor for any stair falls. We've probably have a half a dozen spread over four kids and everybody has been fine. Often, even the crying is more from being scared than anything else.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

After 24 hours? Chances are he's fine.

All three of mine have taken a tumble down stairs around that age (in spite of watchfulness and appropriate safety measures, they just had magnets for the bottom of the stairs.







).

For the first few hours, I kept them awake. If they did sleep, I had them on the couch where I could watch them carefully and make sure they were breathing right. I watched that their irises weren't doing kooky things, too. If they'd been persistently sleepy, or non-responsive, or I hadn't been able to wake them up, that would have been the time to call 911.


----------



## shnitzel

DD also fell down the same amount of stairs. We panicked at first but she was totally fine 5 minutes later. I know it's scary but it's part of childhood and if he seems fine I wouldn't worry, kids let you know when something is wrong.


----------



## dakotablue

DS fell of the bed (3 1/2 feet) he kinda rolled and landed on his belly/ hands

Dr said as long as he was fine for 24 hours I didn't need to bring him in. He wanted us to watch for irritability change in eating habits, dizziness, fatigue and differences in play (ie in ability to focus).








so scary I'm sure he's ok.


----------



## peainthepod

It's so scary when they fall, isn't it? My then-22-month-old took a tumble down our steep wooden deck stairs and hit his forehead on a paving stone below. Left a nice big goose egg and a very colorful bruise and freaked me out for about two days. I kept him awake for a few hours, even though (of course) it happened right before his nap time, and then sort of checked on him intermittently through the night to make sure he was okay. That was weeks ago and he's totally fine now.

Without any symptoms of serious head injury (loss of consciousness, disorientation, pupils asymmetrical or not tracking simultaneously, vomiting immediately after fall, fluid leaking from nose and/or ears, etc.) there's probably no reason to worry.

You might consider also getting a copy of _How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of Your Doctor_ by Robert Mendelsohn, M.D. and _Take Charge of Your Child's Health: A Parents' Guide to Recognizing Symptoms and Treating Minor Illnesses at Home_ by George Wootan, M.D. Both have an excellent section on head injuries and have reassured me many times over the last couple of years.


----------



## meemee

did you know children are born with 350 bones instead of our what is it 250 just to make them bouncy so that when things like falling down the steps happen they are all OK.

24 hours have passed. no throwing up. no running into anything. no extreme sleepiness. i would let it go. says the mom whose child has fallen off the bed maybe 7 or more times in her life.


----------



## Fly Girl

DD1 fell down the stairs when she was about 16 months. Scared me to death because she really tumbled head over heels down the stairs and landed in the netting of the baby gate at the bottom. She cried for a few minutes but after that she was fine and wanted to go back to playing.


----------



## treeoflife3

My kiddo has fallen off a bed onto wood floors once and has fallen down about 7 stairs onto tile floor once. Both times she cried hysterically for a few minutes but then was fine. We didn't take her in and she is still here and normal!

I figure if nothing weird is going on with their eyes and they aren't acting strange or lethargic or anything, then they are probably okay. I watch 'em like a hawk so I figure I'd notice even the slightest weird thing.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

If he's acting normally, I would stop worrying. My ds fell down the stairs at 18mo while holding a ball. His first concern after stopping? THE BALL! No crying even, just wanted his ball back!


----------



## Storm Bride

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KLM99* 
It's been 24 hours and he is acting totally normal, but of course I'm driving myself crazy worrying. Is it possible that's he's just fine? Anyone have stories about stair falls to share?

My kids have all fallen down the stairs at least once around that age. They've all cried hysterically when it happened, had a nice snuggle and/or comfort nurse, and been absolutely fine. I watch them for a few hours, just to make sure they're okay, but after a day, the fall wouldn't even be on my radar, anymore (barring bad bruises or something).









It's scary the first time they take a really bad tumble.


----------



## CarrieMF

all 3 of my kids fell down the stairs & landed on concrete.

My first we did take in becuase 1 hour after she fell she would not walk without trying to hold onto the wall. She wasn't crying or anything but she would not walk without support.

Our dr was working ER that day, he always seems to be working ER when we go in for stupid things.lol Right before he came in the room she started running down the halls, no more having to have support or hold onto the walls. He said it was a good thing to bring her in anyhow as kids can easily break something, but he didn't do x-rays or anything as she wasn't acting hurt anymore(and didn't after we got home).


----------



## berry987

All three of my kids have fallen down the stairs. Each was about crawling age (8m-12m). I swear I'm not a bad parent though! Anyway, my point is they all cried and no one was seriously injured. I remember my pediatrician saying that if your baby ISN'T crying after falling, that is a bad sign. No vomiting, no dilated pupils...your baby is probably fine. Scary, though, I know.


----------



## shanniesue2

I think the only thing I would consider in your situation was seeing our chiro for an adjustment... just to make sure nothing got thrown out of whack...

but since there aren't any signs of injuries at this point, I wouldn't worry about anything major...

DS has never fallen like that, but I can imagine how scared and worried you've been feeling... hugs, mama


----------



## madcap150

My son has taken a couple of stair tumbles. It's scary, but he's been fine.

The first time it happened I called the dr. and he pointed out that falling down the stairs is really a series of small falls-- which really makes it less likely to do serious injury than one big fall! This made sense to me, and when I thought about it, most of the cases I've heard of when adults fall down the stairs and get seriously injured or killed (mostly pretend cases from TV dramas







) involve the person standing at the top of the steps and falling dramatically and far backwards-- not tumbling step by step like our LOs do.

So if he seems fine, yes, he probably is fine. Just normal childhood bruises.


----------



## KLM99

Thanks all! It's been almost a week and he's still fine. Installed new lock on the basement door and talked with 3yo about making sure to close the door.


----------



## Mama MeMe

My 1 year old fell not down the stairs but it seemed he fell onto the stairs. Yesterday, he was standing at the top of the steps - there are three tiled steps in my kitchen - I was ashing dishes so my back was turned. I just he him cry out and turned to see him down on the steps. His head had landed on the edge of the bottom step and he was lying on his side. I was so upset, this was the one thing I didn't want to happen. I felt like the worse mother ever made. I was very upset with myself and felt very neglectful and irresponsible but he only cried briefly. However, I put a cold towel on his head for as long as he would let me and put a little pillow on my shoulder and let him lay there for a while. He liked that but he's pretty fine now. I usually call my cousin who's a nurse, one or two other mothers and my mom to ask advice when something like this happens and I also come here to read all the related comments and it always makes me feel better. Caleb is doing great and thank you guys for sharing. I read every comment. xoxo

M.e.


----------

